# Black Dog Salvage Furniture Paint - First use review



## Gene01

Thanks for the review.


----------



## CampD

Good review.


----------



## Redoak49

Thanks for the review and I will probably not buy any.


----------



## CharlesA

This was on the web site:

"Both the paint and the top coat (Guard Dog) can be sprayed or brushed.
Paint and Top Coat are self leveling, i.e. no brush marks"

I wonder how the spraying works since the "no brush marks" doesn't seem to work.


----------



## jimintx

So, I guess this stuff isn't anything like the now-trendy-hot Chalk Paint.


----------



## playingwithmywood

I wish you would have tried a roller… I think that would have solved your leveling issues

In terms of you HVLP what size needles do you have for I have had good luck spraying SW latex house paint with a #5 1.8mm with out having to thin much at all


----------



## diito

The project was mostly narrow strips and inside corners, as roller wouldn't have done any good.


----------

